# sound magic question



## samudragupta (May 4, 2012)

hi friends i am keen on buying the sound magic e30 from ebay, however i was wondering if there is any fault with the earphones then is there any service centre in mumbai? who honors the warranty this is the only reason i am still skeptical on buying them.


----------



## gulati.ishank (May 4, 2012)

Well i got mine today from smc and i think we have to return these earphones to seller if there is any fault.


----------



## saurigr8 (May 4, 2012)

gulati.ishank said:


> Well i got mine today from smc and i think we have to return these earphones to seller if there is any fault.



Put your light on the performance and also confirm whether they come with hardcase for carrying or not.


----------



## gulati.ishank (May 4, 2012)

It doesn't come with a hard case but has a leather pouch.
For sq checkout the links below.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/154844-klipsch-image-s3-vs-senn-cx270-vs-brainwavz-m2.html
Random IEM / Headphone Rants - Audio Zone - TechEnclave - Page 48


----------



## samudragupta (May 4, 2012)

gulati.ishank said:


> Well i got mine today from smc and i think we have to return these earphones to seller if there is any fault.


you mean the ebay seller right? did you actually confirm this with him? coz im thinking to check with him before the purchase...


----------



## saurigr8 (May 4, 2012)

gulati.ishank said:


> It doesn't come with a hard case but has a leather pouch.
> For sq checkout the links below.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/154844-klipsch-image-s3-vs-senn-cx270-vs-brainwavz-m2.html
> Random IEM / Headphone Rants - Audio Zone - TechEnclave - Page 48



Thanks Brother , It's a useful info. It's time to add one more addition in my Earphone Artilery . . ..


----------



## gulati.ishank (May 4, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> you mean the ebay seller right? did you actually confirm this with him? coz im thinking to check with him before the purchase...



You can ask him on techenclave.



saurigr8 said:


> Thanks Brother , It's a useful info. It's time to add one more addition in my Earphone Artilery . . ..



Glad you liked it.


----------



## samudragupta (May 4, 2012)

gulati.ishank said:


> You can ask him on techenclave.


is he the same guy who is selling on ebay?


----------



## gulati.ishank (May 4, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> is he the same guy who is selling on ebay?


Yes, he is the same guy.


----------

